# Streaming to AV Receiver wirelessly



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Hi, this is Dahai. Still new to the forum. In need of advise.

I just bought a Marantz SR 6006 AV Receiver which has built in network and AirPlay support but only through Ethernet physical connection. Problem is, my network router (Wifi Gigabyte router) is upstairs and my receiver is down stairs in the living room. There is no network wiring between the two rooms and I am trying to avoid doing this due to the need to have the wires go though floors, carpets, walls, etc. Do I have a wireless option?

Thank you for any suggestions. 

Dahai


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Dahai Z said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> Hi, this is Dahai. Still new to the forum. In need of advise.
> 
> ...


You have 2 options

1 buy an access point or router that is configured as a bridge. a bridge enable you to connect a wired device to a wireless network
2. powerline adaptor, those adaptors transmit your signal using AC wiring. a 10/100 adpator will give you a throughtput of around 55 Mbps and a 10/100/100 will give you about 85 Mbps


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Todays power line adapters are an excellent solution where household wiring is reliable and not antiquated.....surpassing the throughput of wireless. I use Netgear units where wireless and netWork wire aren't possible.


----------



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you so much informel and mayhem Shacksters. I will look into both options.

Happy Holidays!
Dahai


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Dahai Z said:


> Thank you so much informel and mayhem Shacksters. I will look into both options.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> Dahai


Here's a 3rd option: MOCA. This puts ethernet on coax and, if you have coax already installed in the locations of interest, seems to work better (at least, for me) than powerline links.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes + 1 for MOCA 

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Ethernet-Over-Coax-Adapter/dp/B0022NHMZY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1356465118&sr=8-5&keywords=moca


----------



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Here's a 3rd option: MOCA. This puts ethernet on coax and, if you have coax already installed in the locations of interest, seems to work better (at least, for me) than powerline links.


Thanks Kal! That certainly is a very viable option to consider! And you are THE Kal Rubinson on Stereophile! I used to subscribe to Stereophile and enjoyed your articles. Realized I cannot afford most of the stuff but still had a good time.

Dahai


----------



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Yes + 1 for MOCA
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Ethernet-Over-Coax-Adapter/dp/B0022NHMZY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1356465118&sr=8-5&keywords=moca


Thanks for the link! You put this option into a real thing. It does carry a price tag though.

Dahai


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

MOCA although originally looked promising, is just about dead and obviously quite expensive. My Netgear units do stutter free 1080p video to my Apple TVs on a consistent basis for $100 a pair....get a second set and now you have two more receivers for three zones of networking/streaming.


----------

